# Good breastfeeding snacks?



## UK Mom (Jul 2, 2002)

Anyone have any ideas for good snacks while you are BF'ing? I need high protein snacks that will fill me up, as I get very hungry! I have a dreadful sweet tooth, and I would love to get away from just eating cookies, etc. and eat something better. Thanks.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

I drank a lot of soy milk the first few months of bfing. It's quick to grab from the fridge when you only have a minute. You could make a smoothie with a banana, as many other fruits as you want, yogurt and soy milk (or regular milk, or almond milk). You could get fancy and add some flax (or similar) oil to get your efa's.

Also, almonds are a good protein snack. Pumpkin seeds are really good for you. Maybe some raisins mixed with nuts would satisfy your sweet tooth while giving you protein. These are things you can grab quickly.

g.


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UK Mom*
Anyone have any ideas for good snacks while you are BF'ing? I need high protein snacks that will fill me up, as I get very hungry!

Hard boiled eggs can be prepared ahead of time. It is possible to peel them one-handed! It just takes practice!

Raisins, other dried fruits (over-ripe bananas are awesome! We wait until they go in the cheap bin and buy a bunch to dehydrate...only problem is that my toddler competes for them with me! lol) are easy to grab.

We make our own beef jerkey...it's much cheaper than buying it in the store. It doesn't last very long around here tough, so you might have to hide it from the other adult household members if you want it during breastfeeding!

If I can think of anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, I eat dried papaya sticks, dates, sunflower seeds, walnuts, sometimes PB on spelt bread or PB on rice cakes, tortilla chips with salsa, puffed rice with honey drizzled on top, dairy free wheat free granola bars....um that's all I can think of. The dates and papaya are good for the sweet tooth, dates are unbelievably sweet and tasty! I kept lots of fresh fruit on hand in the early days. DH and my mom sometimes helped out with food prep, not too often though. The hard boiled eggs could work too. You could also get, if you eat it, applegate farms or the other one that is uncured/no nitrates/no nitrites deli meat and eat that on toast or crackers. Cheese is good too.

Hope it helped.

Elizabeth


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

nuts
cheese
hard boiled eggs
fruit
simple sandwiches
granola bars
anything that doesn't run away....

-Angela


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I have always eaten whole wheat pitas and hummus as a quick snack. I'm not BFing right now, but I'm pregnant, always hungry and my toddler likes to snack alot...so thats what we eat alot of times. The combo of the protein, fiber and complex carbs fill you up







Also we like sprouted grain cinnamon raisin bread with nut butter (sunflower seed for dd, almond butter for me) along with a banana sometimes too.


----------

